

My Advice to the Tech Community: Take Vacations. - 0xjvm
https://medium.com/p/390491f6824

======
byoung2
I work full-time as a software engineer and in the last 4 years I have taken 4
months of vacation and visited 24 countries. We took some time off when our
daughter was born, but she is 9 months old now, and we have a trip to Europe
planned for next month. Travel is very important to us so we make sure that we
take the time off from work, even if it is unpaid.

